# Pressure Kenda Smallblock 8



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

29er came with kenda SB8 and WTB trail laserdiscs the tires are marked with pressures of 35psi min and 80 psi max. Weighing in @ 280 anything under 50psi feels too sloppy on pavement. Went gorilla tape ghetto tubeless so I can run low pressures offroad but on the paved trail that is convenient for daily workout should I be concerned running 50+ psi in these tires?


----------



## Gunnur (Apr 29, 2010)

Same set up with tubes. Similar rider weight. I ran 70 PSI on street and dropped to 45 on the trails. Felt about right. I picked up a second set of rims with Kenda Qwik cyclocross tires for the road.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

it's rated to 80psi... 50 shouldn't be a problem... granted tubeless could change all that (never done it so I don't know)


----------



## jbp7hl (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm looking for something with a little less rolling resistance on a '02 fisher mamba, 26" rims. I a solid 3 bills, is the small block 8 a good tire for mostly neighborhood roads and a good bit of hard pack, and very little mud or loose terrain. 

I've got knobbys that have always held up fairly good , just looking for something a little smoother / faster on the road. 

Thanks.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I always liked nano raptors on the street and trail... for 29er it had a bit more volume then the SB8 to boot

but yes the SB8 is a pretty good street tire and on hardpack... but add mud or loose stuff and that really changes :-/...

the best option is 2 sets of tires (or 2 wheelsets) one with knobbies and another with smooth fast tread... but thats not always an option :-/


----------



## Cleanzx3 (May 27, 2010)

I'm at 288 Lbs, and I run the full 80 psi on the street(With tubes), and drop it down to 50 for the hardpack single track. 66 miles on the street, and only 12 on the single track. So far so good!

*Edit bike is a Cannondale Flash 2 29er with SunRingle Equalizer wheels.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ive been running Furious Freds on pavement for about a month so far. Pressure is 39f and 37r. These tires are awesome. I have used them for light hardpact and gravel as well. On pavement and hard pact I have had the bike up to 42km/ hr on a flat straight. These tires are sizeably faster than the Kenda 8s which I also have. 

They are a fast roller though and not for mud.

Bike is a 29er and im fat at about 270ish. I know some of you guys like more air pressure, but I wonder if its really needed.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

is that 26er or 29er? makes a big diff...


----------



## Cleanzx3 (May 27, 2010)

Bigwheel29 said:


> Ive been running Furious Freds on pavement for about a month so far. Pressure is 39f and 37r. These tires are awesome. I have used them for light hardpact and gravel as well. On pavement and hard pact I have had the bike up to 42km/ hr on a flat straight. These tires are sizeably faster than the Kenda 8s which I also have.
> 
> They are a fast roller though and not for mud.
> 
> Bike is a 29er and im fat at about 270ish. I know some of you guys like more air pressure, but I wonder if its really needed.


With tubes? How many miles do you have on them?

Wow those tires are expensive! 80 a a tire at the LBS, 68 on Amazon. The SB8 roll pretty good, if the FF are that much faster I might have to give them a try.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have alittle less than 400Km on them now. Running them with cheap Shraeder tubes on my Disc rims. The tire is very light. I ran over alot of shale type and jagged rock on the path as theres an area where they dump stuff from a rail line, mostly small sharp stuff. No punctures so far. As the tread has very small blocks on it, you dont feel any tread squirm on pavement or hard surfaces. 

I thought the Kenda was an ok tire, just not really that good at anything because its so middle of the road. I would say the Furious Freds are a more focused tired for pavement and hard pack light trail use. 

I have a set of Maxxis Ardents for other uses. I figure the tire price might seem high, but if I rotate them with other types of tires for conditions and if they roll real smooth than whats a few more dollars per tire.


----------

